# Review: Lazy Jose - Sunny Morning



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sunny Morning is a Columbian micro-lot of El Meridiano, Saldana, Talima.

Best enjoyed black in the Aeropress or as a filter, the in-cup taste is a light, slightly acidic, winey - almost grassy, delicate flavour, reminiscent of a fruity wine.

Lacking the oomph to cut through milk this is not a bean to use in espresso based drinks.

I picked up this bean at the Bath Coffee Festival, so 9 days past roast and this is holding up well. I still have enough for 2 more pourovers and will savour each sip.

The coffee can be ordered via the Lazy Jose website


----------

